# Press Release: DTVPAL™ Digital-To-Analog Converter Boxes Now Available



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*INDUSTRY FAVORITE DTVPAL™ DIGITAL-TO-ANALOG CONVERTER BOXES FROM DISH NETWORK NOW AVAILABLE*​
*CNET's Top Choice for Digital Converter Boxes**​*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - June 26, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the digital transition leader, today announced that its DTVPal™ digital-to-analog converter box is available for purchase nationwide at www.dtvpal.com or by calling 1-888-638-9912.

The DTVPal qualifies for the National Telecommunications and Information Administration's TV Converter Box Coupon Program; coupons may be ordered by visiting www.dtv2009.gov. Consumers can purchase the converter box for $19.99 after the $40 government coupon is applied; MSRP for the DTVPal is $59.99.

The DTVPal by DISH Network was deemed a "top choice" by CNET, and is the only converter box that comes with a nationwide customer care and service network to facilitate installation, including knowledgeable, multilingual agents and technicians trained in the digital transition.

"The DTVPal is supported by a trusted and respected national brand - DISH Network - and is without question one of the best and most affordable converter boxes on the market today," said Tom Stingley, executive vice president of Sales and Distribution for DISH Network. "As a leader in all-digital television for more than 12 years, we understand the benefits of digital TV, and we are committed to providing solutions for consumers affected by the upcoming transition so they may continue to enjoy their favorite TV programming."

The feature-rich DTVPal is one way for consumers to experience DISH Network's industry-leading and award-winning technology at an attractive price. The DTVPal is only one of a few converter boxes that includes a unique analog pass-through feature, which means it can take both analog and digital signals - ideal for all consumers, as many stations are low-power and are not required to switch to digital broadcasts by 2009.

Additional components include an easy-to-follow setup wizard, a best in class* electronic program guide with up to seven days of program listings, parental controls, program search, auto tune timers for program recording on a connected VCR, closed caption support, a remote control, and signal strength screen pop-ups that can troubleshoot lost signals.

Consumers can also prepare for the digital transition by subscribing to pay television. DISH Network offers the best value in entertainment with the lowest all-digital price every day, along with unmatched technology and award-winning customer service that has surpassed major cable TV providers for the past eight years. For as little as $19.99 per month (additional $5 for local channels), DISH Network customers can subscribe to the DishFAMILY package and receive over 40 popular channels, plus free installation and activation.

For more information about DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474). To learn more about the DTVPal or to order a converter box, visit www.dtvpal.com or call 1-888-638-9912.

_*CNET Review, June 19, 2008_
# # #​*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides more than 13.815 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722™ HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw the predecessor to this device at CES, the TR-40, and it looked very nice!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've been waiting for this because my in-laws are OTA only (they will never pay for TV) so I'm going to get them a couple of these and hook it up for them at Christmas when we're out there.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I was in the midst of typing this reply in the TR-40/DTVPal thread that was closed a few minutes ago.
I received a letter from the NTIA/DOC (National Telecommunications And Information Administration/Department Of Commerce) in Washington, D.C. today stating that ProVantage has been decertified from the TV Converter Box Coupon Program.I wanted to give people a "heads up" that are still under the impression that they have orders in good standing with ProVantage for these converter boxes.If ProVantage has applied charges to your credit cards,I would advise folks to contact their respective credit card company and cancel the order/charges ASAP.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Rob,I have one question for you about these boxes.Will they be available for purchase from DISH Network retailer locations?



Rob Glasser said:


> *INDUSTRY FAVORITE DTVPAL™ DIGITAL-TO-ANALOG CONVERTER BOXES FROM DISH NETWORK NOW AVAILABLE*​
> *CNET's Top Choice for Digital Converter Boxes**​*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - June 26, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the digital transition leader, today announced that its DTVPal™ digital-to-analog converter box is available for purchase nationwide at www.dtvpal.com or by calling 1-888-638-9912.
> 
> The DTVPal qualifies for the National Telecommunications and Information Administration's TV Converter Box Coupon Program; coupons may be ordered by visiting www.dtv2009.gov. Consumers can purchase the converter box for $19.99 after the $40 government coupon is applied; MSRP for the DTVPal is $59.99.
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The Dish Network retailer would have signed up with Dish to carry the boxes and with the Government to participate in the program. If they took both actions they should be available there.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks good. 

Bravo to Dish!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like it should be a good one, but I dont get the Customer Service push...Dish isnt exactly known for their outstanding CS


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> I was in the midst of typing this reply in the TR-40/DTVPal thread that was closed a few minutes ago.
> I received a letter from the NTIA/DOC (National Telecommunications And Information Administration/Department Of Commerce) in Washington, D.C. today stating that ProVantage has been decertified from the TV Converter Box Coupon Program.I wanted to give people a "heads up" that are still under the impression that they have orders in good standing with ProVantage for these converter boxes.If ProVantage has applied charges to your credit cards,I would advise folks to contact their respective credit card company and cancel the order/charges ASAP.


I also received this letter today from the Dept. of Commerce. I called Provantage and cancelled my order. They still claimed it was a valid order that would be processed in mid-July. I just ordered the DTVPAL on the dtvpal website and used the one coupon I have that is still valid.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i ordered 2 of them a couple hours ago


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My two coupons expire today, but I think I'm going to pass on them. I was going to install the boxes at my mother's house, but in the time it took to get to market she has moved into an assisted living facility.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

I just ordered 2 of them. The web order form didn't work for me so I had to call it in.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

I am going to have to call because: 

We are unable to ship the DTVPal to an address within the Virgin Islands or Puerto Rico. For alternatives, please call 1-888-638-9912 and a DTVPal representative will help you with your order.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

I just tried to order two with my coupons, but I got this error message:

"Our records indicate that you or this address had Dish Network service in the past. We are unable to automatically process your request to order the DTVPal receiver online. Please call 1-888-638-9912 and a DTVPal representative will help you with your order."

Anyone know what this means?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I may buy one later ... wait for the $39.95 version or the TR-50. My coupons expired a few weeks ago so RS got the government money. I'm in no rush to pay $60 nor am I coupon limited from getting something better than a "coupon box" for my other TVs.

DISH being late to market isn't good ... hopefully there are enough coupons still valid (and still available) that they can make a few sales.

BTW: My RS was out of stock when I went to buy the boxes but they still sold them to me and SHIPPED them to me free. No $8.95 per box charge for shipping. That really puts me in less of a hurry to get these!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It means you may be a satellite subscriber AND trying to get a coupon discount on the OTA box and Dish has to note that in their reporting to the Feds - so you need to call and explain your circumstance in more detain that can be gotten through the internet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> It means you may be a satellite subscriber AND trying to get a coupon discount on the OTA box and Dish has to note that in their reporting to the Feds - so you need to call and explain your circumstance in more detain that can be gotten through the internet.


It's irrelevant.

When applying for the coupons it matters (the first batch of coupons were unlimited but eventually the program will be limited to those without satellite/cable), but once the government issues the coupon it's none of the seller's business. DISH isn't handing out coupons.

Perhaps DISH just wants to market ViP receivers to their customers?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> It's irrelevant.
> 
> When applying for the coupons it matters (the first batch of coupons were unlimited but eventually the program will be limited to those without satellite/cable), but once the government issues the coupon it's none of the seller's business. DISH isn't handing out coupons.
> 
> Perhaps DISH just wants to market ViP receivers to their customers?


My coupons were going to expire so I got a Zenith and a Channel master (with s-vid out) Both seem to work well. But I thought the first boxes from Dish were going to be $40.00?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Nashcat said:


> I just tried to order two with my coupons, but I got this error message:
> 
> "Our records indicate that you or this address had Dish Network service in the past. We are unable to automatically process your request to order the DTVPal receiver online. Please call 1-888-638-9912 and a DTVPal representative will help you with your order."
> 
> Anyone know what this means?


I think that it means someone with that address owes them money from satellite service.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

James Long said:


> I may buy one later ... wait for the $39.95 version or the TR-50. My coupons expired a few weeks ago so RS got the government money. I'm in no rush to pay $60 nor am I coupon limited from getting something better than a "coupon box" for my other TVs.
> 
> DISH being late to market isn't good ... hopefully there are enough coupons still valid (and still available) that they can make a few sales.
> 
> BTW: My RS was out of stock when I went to buy the boxes but they still sold them to me and SHIPPED them to me free. No $8.95 per box charge for shipping. That really puts me in less of a hurry to get these!


I agree that Dish being late isn't good. The local Walmart has been selling the Magnavox boxes as fast as they come in.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I called our local Dish Network retailer yesterday afternoon,and he confirmed that they will be getting the boxes within the next 1-2 weeks.



Richard King said:


> The Dish Network retailer would have signed up with Dish to carry the boxes and with the Government to participate in the program. If they took both actions they should be available there.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that the ordering site doesn't have SSL (Secure Sockets Layer) enabled? What this means is that if you type your credit card number into this site, it is going over the Internet unprotected and people could intercept it.

I can't believe that E* would be this irresponsible!

If you see a site that begins in http:// instead of https://, never enter any personal information into that site! I am going to call to order mine.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

According to the last Charlie Chat, the DTV Pal and the TR-40 are two different boxes. I don't know when the TR-40 will be available but it is supposed to be under $40 (making it free with the coupon). I also don't know what the differences will be (other than it looked much bigger than the DTV Pal in the graphic on Charlie Chat).


----------



## jbeers65 (Mar 11, 2006)

I had difficulty ordering one on-line Thursday. I did receive the message about "previously being DISH customer at this address." It can't be for non-payment because I live in a newly constructed home and am the first owner.
I tried again today (Friday 27th) and could not get it to work online so I called in and had no problem. The representative didn't try to sell me anything, but did want to know if I wanted it shipped to my home or installed. So I guess they are looking to make a little money on a service call and possible upgrade.
Anyway, she billed it to my account after the $40 coupon and said it would be shipped UPS in 7-10 days.
DISH was not really ready for this on Thursday because when I called in to order I got the run around and was told to try again later....by Friday they seemed to have gotten it together.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jsk said:


> I can't believe that E* would be this irresponsible!


You are mistaken. Receiving and sending of the form is done via SSL, but you have to investigate to see that. You can never depend on looking at a lock on a browser to tell if the data will be sent securely. Just loading the form tries to set two dozen cookies for customersupport.dishnetwork.com. It is done in a frame that loads httpS://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/builddish/dtvpal/dtvPalLand.do

If you use Firefox and right click to open the original form into a new window, you see the lock you might have been looking for. But that lock only tells you that the form was RECEIVED via https. It is far more important that the POST of the completed form be secure, and it is here. Seeing HTTPS at the front of the URL is no indication that the page was securely loaded, or that it will be submitted securely. When everything happens in a frame, and the URL at the top of the screen never changes after clicking on things, you can't tell much from looking at the URL used to get started.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

jsk said:


> According to the last Charlie Chat, the DTV Pal and the TR-40 are two different boxes.


Actually in Charlie Chat, which I still have on my DVR, The Dish Marketing people renamed the TR40 to the DTV Pal.  I interpret that as the TR40 was just renamed to DTV Pal and that they are the same unit.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I stand corrected. If you right click on the link and click on *Open Link in New Window*, you do get the https, but at the very least, it is poor web design. You shouldn't have to dig to see if the site is secure or not.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I certainly agree that web design isn't their strong point!! 

Just going to http://www.dishnetwork.com has a user : pass form at the top to login to your account. You really can't even investigate if that will or won't be sent securely - it is a faith issue since it is embedded in a Flash element (which I HATE).

More than once, I've seen a CC form load via httpS, show a lock for all elements are secure, and yet the POST of the form goes off as http:// w/o you knowing.

DISH deserves PLENTY of criticism for things they have said and done with TR-40 -> DTVPal, and making the form obviously secure would be better. That's just low on my list compared to the last minute price change, repeated misinformation, ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jbeers65 said:


> Anyway, she billed it to my account ...


And that would be the simple answer. People without DISH service wouldn't be able to bill it to their account.

It is odd to go the "refuse order and make existing customers call in" route. They should accept orders online with a note that "if you want to bill this to your DISH account please call ...". But as you noted, DISH is just getting their act together.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

On the DTV Pal, I am right. E* changed things a few times causing lots of confusion:



> The Dish Network DTVPal is one of the boxes that shoppers can buy with the coupon, and we've been heavily anticipating its release since it was announced at CES 2008. Since then, however, there's been a lot of confusion. The converter box was first announced as the EchoStar TR-40 with a $40 price tag, then it was renamed to the Dish Network DTVPal, and now the latest news is that the Dish Network DTVPal and the EchoStar TR-40 are actually different products--yikes. The final story is that the Dish Network DTVPal is slated to be available at DTVPal.com on June 19, with an MSRP between $40 and $60. The TR-40 will come out at a later date at a price to be determined. If we had to guess, based on Dish Network CEO Charlie Ergen's "Charlie Chat," the DTVPal will cost about $60 and the TR-40 will cost $40.


From CNET's review of the DTVPal.


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cost of the DTV Pal is $59.99 + Shipping + Handling, + Sales tax as applicable.

The DTV Pal has an event timer that will allow the unattended recording of TV via a VCR or SDTV DVD recorder, The DTV PAL has a 7 Day Guide and also baseband video and stereo audio L/R outputs as well as Modulated channel 3 output with Analog Pass Thru. The DTV Pal uses a dedicated remote that is very similar to the remote that was shipped with the Dish Network Model 1000 Satellite Receiver .

It is my understanding that the TR-40, which may use the same physical case and PC Board will be released in a few months at a lower price point, and will probably have less features than the DTV PAL by dumbing down the operating system software a little bit. 


Also to be released later, will be the TR-50, a DTV converter with the ability to act as a Digital Video Recorder. Question is, will the TR-50 have an internal hard drive or a USB 2.0 connector for the adding of an outboard drive you can get at places like Staples or Office Max or both.


Regards,

Ron Leckfor, BSAS-EET-1997 Youngstown State University,
AAS Electronics 1982 Penn Technical Institute A Div of Pittsburgh Technical Institute-Moon Twp, PA

Owner of Lightwave Technical Services, Established 1991


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer said:


> Also to be released later, will be the TR-50, a DTV converter with the ability to act as a Digital Video Recorder. Question is, will the TR-50 have an internal hard drive or a USB 2.0 connector for the adding of an outboard drive you can get at places like Staples or Office Max or both.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


i would rather see it come out without an internal drive so i can use up some of the extra HDD's i have laying around


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

A follow up from my post in the "other" thread.

I was on the phone for an hour Thursday trying to get the coupons to work. She kept having problems saying the codes were not eligable. So I gave up.

Went to the site again today. It still said I was a customer, and had to call instead because that address has service. So I changed the street number by 1 number (mail man can handle that since in this area the houses are thousands of numbers apart), and it liked it. :sure: But, then it said after the verification screen that there was some other problem, and to call. Since it kept erasing all my numbers, I gave up and called. I think they are making everyone call!  

So I prepare for another hour long call, and was surprised. This rep seemed to have a clue about what I wanted to do. She did read out a lot of script data. Had this long thing about how Dish does not support this box and there is no service they offer on it and that the reception is not dishes problem and if the station decides to move a tower that's too bad. So on and so forth. Then she asked if I understood all of that.

Maybe they are forcing customers to a rep so they can deny any support verbally to avoid problems from people calling them asking for help. Nice try, but those who will call, are gonna do it anyhow.  

We had a little go around about shipping and billing address. Plus about a one time payment versus all payments. I am ordering this for my father. We both have dish service at our own homes. But I am paying the cost difference from the coupons for him while having it shipped to him. I am concerned that all of his monthly bills will now go to my credit card. I hope she got that clear, that this is a one time payment! I'll help my Dad out sometimes, but he can pay his own monthly bills. Also, she was confused why I wanted a different billing address, and insisted that she change it to my home instead of his for all future transactions! In the end, I said if my credit card will let her use his billing address, then leave it at his address. Seemed to work.

I guess we'll see in a couple of weeks if every thing went OK.

Oh yeah, the price dropped a few cents again. Not sure exactly, but I think like 98 cents each or so.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

James Long said:


> I may buy one later ... wait for the $39.95 version or the TR-50. My coupons expired a few weeks ago so RS got the government money. I'm in no rush to pay $60 nor am I coupon limited from getting something better than a "coupon box" for my other TVs.
> 
> DISH being late to market isn't good ... hopefully there are enough coupons still valid (and still available) that they can make a few sales.
> 
> BTW: My RS was out of stock when I went to buy the boxes but they still sold them to me and SHIPPED them to me free. No $8.95 per box charge for shipping. That really puts me in less of a hurry to get these!


What was supposed to be a $40.00 converter, is now $60.00. Also S&H $9.00, per unit.

Digital Star has the DTVPAL's in stock $59.95 [NTIA coupons accepted] S&H only $7.50 or 2 for $12.00, a $7.00 savings.

http://www.digitalstar.com/

I can't believe that Dishnetwork got so greedy

On the other side of the coin, Solidsignal.com is selling the DTVPAL for a whopping $80.00.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

digital223 said:


> What was supposed to be a $40.00 converter, is now $60.00. Also S&H $9.00, per unit.
> 
> Digital Star has the DTVPAL's in stock $59.95 [NTIA coupons accepted] S&H only $7.50 or 2 for $12.00, a $7.00 savings.
> 
> ...


 My hope is they will sell very few converter's at these prices.
My prediction is the price will drop to $40.00 once the coupon program ends.


----------



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2005)

When will the TR-50 be available? How about the price. Any rumours?


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Shipping was quick. I ordered mine the 26th, and it's here already.


----------



## snedecor (Aug 22, 2002)

crashHD said:


> Shipping was quick. I ordered mine the 26th, and it's here already.


Could you post some screen shots of the UI and the guide screen?

Or perhaps there is a web site with screen shots and/or video?

Thanks!

Snedecor


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

crashHD said:


> Shipping was quick. I ordered mine the 26th, and it's here already.


i recieved 2 today as well


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

snedecor said:


> Could you post some screen shots of the UI and the guide screen?
> 
> Or perhaps there is a web site with screen shots and/or video?
> 
> ...


Converter box is here already...antenna parts...not so much. sorry.
Somewhere on the web is a page with 45 minutes worth of video of it, though...dave zatz? don't remember for sure.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

snedecor said:


> Could you post some screen shots of the UI and the guide screen?
> 
> Or perhaps there is a web site with screen shots and/or video?
> 
> ...


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1043093
has links to Zatz and SatGuys images

Even some in the TR-40 Manual (http://www.dishnetwork.com/dtvpal/downloads/159336_AA_text_withcover.pdf) but it uses the TR-40 159336 part number. I find it pretty funny that people that order a DTVPal via DTVPal.com get a DISH account created (not subs) and they can login and see the Primary receiver #1 is a ... wait for it ... TR-40!


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I was reading on AVSForum http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14212762&posted=1#post14212762 about the potential of remote control code conflicts between someone using a DISH DTV PAL and another DISH Network satellite receiver. Has anybody here dealt with that issue yet?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

That was fast...ordered 2, using coupons via DTVpal.com, on the 30th.

They were just dropped off today, the 3rd.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DTVPal remote will not control my 942/622/722, no matter what address TV1 IR is set to. DTVPal remote doesn't use Address 1, it uses Address ZERO. That controlls older receivers, not matter what IR address they are configured to use. Besides my 508, 811 and 6000 users have reported the DTVPal remote controls them.

You don't need to change the ViP to be UHF Pro, but that actually wouldn't work since it changes it from IR to IR / UHF Pro and still honors IR commands. I can't make the DTVPal remote operate the ViP at all, but you can configure the 622's 5.3 IR remote to control the DTVPal via Aux if you set that to Address 1 (31#).


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

CABill said:


> I certainly agree that web design isn't their strong point!!


I'd say naming the device DTVPAL was another. 

If I was going to get one of these little tuners, I would want one with an S-Video out even if it cost a little bit more. But I suppose I'm probably in the minority on that since the basic idea of the device was to get an analog TV to receive signal for as cheap as possible.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Renaming it isn't a biggie and was done well ahead of time. 
Jerking people around with DTVPal @ $40 becoming DTVPal at $60 at the last minute was one of the lowest things I've seen DISH do. Corporate communications was still releasing info about $40 DTVPals a few weeks before a Charlie Chat jumped it to $60, and DISH was still giving out DTVPal free with coupon after the price hike.

DISH did the "free with coupon" for positive press, but let's not forget that also makes them frickin liars! We'll have to wait and see if they get "free with coupon" going in time for the Sept test conversion in Willmington. http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6558986.html


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

CABill said:


> Renaming it isn't a biggie and was done well ahead of time.


Sorry, I meant calling the device a "DirecTV Phase Alternating Line". At least that's what I see when I read "DTVPAL".

Is it an acronym, a word or a hybrid?

Do I say, I want a "D T V Pal", or maybe it's "DirecTV Pal" or is it pronounce as one word, "Dtvpal"?

Sounds like someone won a naming contest and they were the only entry.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Digital TV Pal ... a buddy for the digital transition.

Yeah, PAL makes me think of SECAM ... not ATSC.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I like someone else's 
Digital TV - Pay A Lot more than we told you!


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Never been a Dish subscriber.

Bought a DTVPAL, with a coupon.

Received a DTVPAL a few days ago.

Got this in the mail today. 









Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...................


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

crashHD said:


> Never been a Dish subscriber.
> 
> Bought a DTVPAL, with a coupon.
> 
> ...


Make me wonder about a couple of things.

They key "NEW" customers off several things and I'm curious if you would now even qualify as a new subscriber. It probably means you couldn't order a 2nd via the website if/when the price returns to the promised $40 - you'd have to phone.

If you go to the DISH Website, create an account by entering the 16 digit 8255... - what do you see for My Equipment? Is Receiver #1 a DTVPal, or a TR-40?


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

CABill said:


> If you go to the DISH Website, create an account by entering the 16 digit 8255... - what do you see for My Equipment? Is Receiver #1 a DTVPal, or a TR-40?


 "We are sorry you must be a Dish Network subscriber to use this website. Please Call 1-800-Dish or visit us at www.dishnetwork.com to sign up."

Tried twice, to be sure I didn't mistype the number. So apparently I am now, I both am and am not a dish customer. I don't particularly care, one way or the other, but it's been...strange.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I received my DTVPal boxes on Monday and have been doing some testing on them.

I have noticed a few bugs and I think that we need a "DTVPal Bug Reports" thread to discuss them. There just seems to be too much "noise" in this thread and they will just get lost.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> Digital TV Pal ... a buddy for the digital transition.
> 
> Yeah, PAL makes me think of SECAM ... not ATSC.


Yep I know what you mean, but I think I would have used something like Digi-Pal. It sounds cute without the confusion. :lol:


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I FINALLY got my cancelation message from Provantage. The only problem is the person they mention in the body of the email is not me.  

Monday, July 28, 2008

To: TOBEY XXXXXXXX

Re: Order Number 349XXXX

Dear TOBEY XXXXXXXX,

We are writing to inform you of the cancellation of the TV converter box you had ordered: EchoStar DTVPal Digital to Analog TV Converter (Provantage#: NTIA005).

Unfortunately, this product will not be available for sale as the manufacturer will not be releasing it as planned. A new DTVPal product from EchoStar has been released which will replace the unreleased model. PROVANTAGE will not be carrying the new DTVPal product. Also, we have chosen not to participate in the NTIA TV Converter Box program moving forward because we feel this program will prevent us from providing our customers the quality service that is expected of us. Therefore, you will need to purchase the new DTVPal product from another NTIA authorized dealer.

At the NTIA's request, we are refunding your coupon amount(s) to them directly and have provided your name as a PROVANTAGE customer. The NTIA will contact you after they have verified your information. PROVANTAGE has no control over the redistribution of coupons and any questions about this program should be directed to the National Telecommunications and Information Administration: 1-888-388-2009.

We apologize for the inconvenience and if we could have prevented this issue from happening, we surely would have done so. If I can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact me.

Thank You,

PROVANTAGE Computer Products


I have sent them an appropriately worded message pointing out their lack of business integrity while ignoring the contractual agreement with the NTIA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope you get your coupons back. A cash refund of the coupon would have violated the NTIA rules. My first impression is that you got ripped off and won't see the coupons returned. I don't know if "re-issue" is even in the vocabulary for the coupons.

Good luck!


----------



## JohnEL (Apr 11, 2006)

I got my DTVpal at Sears last Friday. They had about 20 on the shelf. Went there with a coupon and cash - no shipping.  Have enjoyed it since. Suggest you may want to give them a try.:lol:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I ordered 2 DTVpal's from Ultimate Electronics last weekend. They took my coupons and will call me when they are in.(supposedly next week).

They said thy had over 300 orders in their system and were supposed to get 400+.

Cost was $40.00 ea. + tax.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

What is Ultimate Electronics? Google lead me to a web page that doesn't sell the DTVPal.

How much were they are Sears?


----------



## JohnEL (Apr 11, 2006)

At Sears they were the standard $59.99 - $40.00 coupon. With our state sales tax, out of pocket to me was $24.04. Have had it now since 7-25, works great, I'm happy with it - good luck


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You would have to physically go to an Ultimate Electronics store to get one for the price of the $40 coupon.
http://www.ultimateelectronics.com/...5&itemID=0&itemType=Store_Finder&sFolderID=33

Sears sells them for $59.99 plus tax. Note that at Sears, you have to pay the difference over the $40 coupon with cash, or purchase a Sears gift card for the right amount with a CC, and then you can't even return it for what your out of pocket cost was.

dtv.bsat.net sells them for $47.99 each plus (kinda high) shipping if you buy two, $52.99 if you buy one.


----------



## JohnEL (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought I just said that.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe is Ultimate Electronics gets these in stock and listed on their webpage, then we can take their ad to Sears and ask them to price match it!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Unlikely you'd be able to get Sears to price match. They only do that where the store is local (don't know the mile radius though). The Ultimate Electronics ads actually listed TR-40 (with "Echostar" on top), not DTVPal (with "pal"), in the ad. UE actually gives DTVPals of course, but convincing the Sears guy will be an obstacle.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I just received this in the mail from the NTIA:


" You recently used a coupon from the National Telecommunications and Information Administration's (NTIA) TV Converter Box Coupon Program to order the Dish Network DTVPal converter box from ProVantage. The retailer failed to have stock of these models at the time of purchase. Due to this circumstance, ProVantage should not have accepted your coupon(s). Our records indicate your coupon has been redeemed by ProVantage and you have not received a converter. We have been informed that ProVantage has canceled your order. If this is incorrect, please let us know.

The retailer has been decertified from the Coupon Program. NTIA has determined that due to this special circumstance, the Program will replace your coupon(or coupons if you orderd two converters) so that you may use them towards the purchase of another converter at a retailer of you choice that is participating in the Program. The Program is working on the logistics to be able to replace your couponm, which may take 4-6 weeks."

I hope ProVantage is prosecuted to the full extend of the law for stealing thousands of dollars in coupons.

Fortunately it appears the NTIA will make things right.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Always nice to see the RIGHT outcome ...


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So I just want the cheapest one that 1) works ok and 2) has a decent remote control capability, it is for a spare room. I was told on this board (another post though) to just get the RCA at Walmart, but my Walmart ran out of the RCA and now only has Magnavox. I saw on other boards, avoid the Magnovox.  All the ones at Walmart are $9.99 with coupon. I'm willing to pay that much, but not much more. Any advice? My coupon expires soon.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=TR-40CRA

with coupon, free + shipping.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I just ordered the RCA DTA 800B1 from Solid Signal. The lady one the phone said they had 23 different converter box's available. I dont really need one but thought hey with the $40 coupon you never know. Might as well have one around just in case.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone has them cheaper than $10 or so net?


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

itzme said:


> I don't suppose anyone has them cheaper than $10 or so net?


Seriously? $10 isn't cheap enough? That's less than 3 gallons of gas. $10 is almost certainly the cheapest possible shipping charge, so no online order will be less than that. A B&M might have one for $40, but can you get there and back for less than $10 worth of gas/time?

The link I listed earlier to solidsignal had shipping for one, for $9.95. I ordered 2, for $12.95 shipping, so shipping charges are nonlinear. If you can find split an order of 2 with someone, that gets the price down to about $6.48


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

crashHD said:


> Seriously? $10 isn't cheap enough? That's less than 3 gallons of gas. $10 is almost certainly the cheapest possible shipping charge, so no online order will be less than that. A B&M might have one for $40, but can you get there and back for less than $10 worth of gas/time?
> 
> The link I listed earlier to solidsignal had shipping for one, for $9.95. I ordered 2, for $12.95 shipping, so shipping charges are nonlinear. If you can find split an order of 2 with someone, that gets the price down to about $6.48


I know, I'm cheap. Especially with this situation. This one TV is in a 2nd Guest room that will likely NEVER get used, but in case it does, I gotta get one of these things. If a bricks/morter store chain had them for $40 I'd stop by when I was in the area, sure.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JohnEL said:


> At Sears they were the standard $59.99 - $40.00 coupon. With our state sales tax, out of pocket to me was $24.04. Have had it now since 7-25, works great, I'm happy with it - good luck


Same situation here.
$19.99 each + tax,after the coupon was applied.I picked up two of these at a local Sears store in middle TN.
For folks that still have the coupons and are located pretty close to a Sears store,you should be able to pick them up at their stores.My advice would be to call the store in advance,to see if they do have them in stock.That will also eliminate any shipping charges.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

itzme said:


> I know, I'm cheap. Especially with this situation. This one TV is in a 2nd Guest room that will likely NEVER get used, but in case it does, I gotta get one of these things. If a bricks/morter store chain had them for $40 I'd stop by when I was in the area, sure.


I just ordered and received within 5 days the TR40CRA from Dish. It cost $8.95 total with coupon. The TR40CRA was $40 shipping was $8.95.

Fwiw I did receive my replacement coupon from the NTIA. My original was illegally cashed in by Provantage with no delivery of TR40. Apparently Provantage stays in business by stealing from the government.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

dave1234 said:


> I just ordered and received within 5 days the TR40CRA from Dish. It cost $8.95 total with coupon. The TR40CRA was $40 shipping was $8.95.
> 
> Fwiw I did receive my replacement coupon from the NTIA. My original was illegally cashed in by Provantage with no delivery of TR40. Apparently Provantage stays in business by stealing from the government.


Are you happy with it? Does the remote replace the TV's remote?


----------

